# insomnia



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Divorce literally makes you sick, as is my case. Earlier, I was having trouble eating and sleeping, now my appetite is OK, but insomnia is present. 

Insomnia is such torture, being awake at night, thinking about the pending divorce, husband finding my replacement one day, husband having kids with someone else one day (not me =( ,worried about my housing situation in terms of where to go when our home is sold, worried about money, worried about dealing with attorneys, self-esteem shot to ****, etc.

This is already painful enough. And not being able to sleep does not help.


----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

I agree, I have varied between not sleeping and sleeping too much. I have been writing down my thoughts, leaving them on the paper. Try a warm bath, a good book and perhaps some yoga or meditation type exercises before bed. Drop any bad thoughts here


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

You also may consider talking to a medical professional. Its normal when dealing with stress for your mind to work overtime and keep you from sleeping but you need to build up your strength which requires a decent nights sleep. They may prescribe a mild sleeping pill like Ambien to help and once you build the new pattern it should help


----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

I also read in USA today that there is a study which connects loneliness and disrupted sleep, no surprise


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, counseling, exercise, socializing, writing down thoughts are all helpful. I was prescribed an antianxiety med (not a sedative) which I have used quite sparingly, and is also helpful.


----------

